# S. Fla/ key west travel questions????



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When will you be down here?
I'll probably be willing to take you out of flamingo to get on some super skinny reds in crystal clear water if spring is in full swing.


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

Our anniversary is may 20, but we haven't nailed a date down yet. Sometime in may. I'm dreaming of a tarpon, I don't care what size it is.


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

If you can give me a date, we will work around that. Tell me what I need to do?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You can wade the flats of Bahia Honda for bonefish as well. The tide can change there quickly so know the tides and don't get caught too far out.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

There are also wadeable flats at Anne's Beach and Long Key State Park. If you google Keys wade fishing you will probably find articles similar to this.
http://www.danblanton.com/viewarchive.php?id=82578&archivefile=/arch200704.php
Be aware the keys have changed alot since this was written. Much of these areas are not accesible from the road due to fencing and new construction.  :-[  
There are still are areas there though. Just fewer and farther between. Have fun. Enjoy having no kids for awhile.


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. Do y'all think we should stay on the mainland or key west for more fishing opportunities?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

To fish Key West your prolly gonna need a boat. Mainland also. I would say stay around the middle keys. Thats what I did anyways.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There should be some laid up tarpon Soon. But anyway, it's usually around may when the worm hatch goes off. Tarpon everywhere in the keys.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Check with [email protected] Bob Branham. He is a great Bonefish, Permit, Tarpon guide. He also is a member here 

Bob LeMay is hot for Flamingo Tarpon, Reds and nightime Biscayne Bay.

You are much better off with a guide than on your own. I've fished all of Florida since 1971 and came from Michigan to stay. Cannot find a better place for a fisherperson.


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

What about pine island area? I'm guessing there are no bones or permit but would it be easier to wade fish or kayak? Would to tarpon, snook be easier? Thanks again for the help. Might be able to talk my wife into driving that far and I could take my own kayak.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

May in the keys is feeding time. There are several places in the keys that have boats available to people who stay with them. 

Captain Pips in Marathon is one and there is another that I have stayed at but can't remember the name right now. (will post when I remember) None of the boats are great but they will get you on the water and your wife will love the cruising.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rainbow bend is the other


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

You guys are awesome and very helpful.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

On Pine Island, there is a little marina that rents boats - I think that it is called Sunshine something. All of the area close to there is good for Tarpon and that time of year should be good. You could try that area and see what you come up with. Rig shrimp or crabs and you might see a passing tarpon, or at least cuda or sharks! We sued to fish that area with one of the better known Keys guides and would launch from that marina. Likewise Key West, you can get a boat rental and be very close to the action just out of the pass. Either would be a nice day on the water for you and your wife!


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

I would keep trying to find a guide. Yes, the big name guides are booked years in advance with regular clients but they will often refer you to a young and upcommer that is trying to make a name for him/herself. The other way to find a good fly guide is to search the local fly fishing clubs newsletters. They will always have guide sponsors that will have good reputations. If they are booked, again they will usually refer you to another guide. Fishing a strange area by yourself on foot will be very unproductive and frustrating. Not to say that it can't be done but guided fishing a new spot, if you have the money, is the way to go. 
Good luck, Peter


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Check out www.bigkahunacharters.net

I've been out with him twice, he's a really chill dude.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've came across a lot of tarpon that time of year over by Sunshine Key. Seen hundreds of them hanging under the bridges there. And there is some wadeable water surrounding it too. 

If you want a flamingo guide, check out Capt. Nestor Alvisa of Hooked on Flamingo Charters.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Have a trip scheduled for May 15th and there is an open seat. You are welcome to join.


----------



## paflyangler (Mar 23, 2011)

Just joined this site and have been reading a few posts.  Kudos to you guys  - I'm very impressed with the way you helped out the guy from TX with all of the information for his upcoming trip.  Hope everyone I meet on here is as friendy & helpful...

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Sallen427 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bad news, trip has been canceled. Making plans for next year. Thanks for all the advise and invites. :'(


----------



## paflyangler (Mar 23, 2011)

Bummer, but it gives you more time to plan an even better trip


----------

